# Claiming additional pension for spouse



## Cobra (6 Apr 2011)

I intend to retire early, possibly this year and my wife is going to claim additional pension for me €153.50 how much money would i be allowed to have savings before it affected her claim for me. My age is 62 and heading for New Zealand when my house is sold to live with our Son.


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2011)

What pension is your wife on?


----------



## Cobra (6 Apr 2011)

gipimann said:


> What pension is your wife on?



Contributory Pension:


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2011)

Savings are assessed as follows:

First €20000 disregarded
Next €10000 assessed at €1 per €1000
Next €10000 assessed at €2 per €1000
Remainder assessed at €4 per €1000

If savings are held jointly, then half of the total is deemed to belong to each party.


----------



## Cobra (7 Apr 2011)

gipimann said:


> Savings are assessed as follows:
> 
> First €20000 disregarded
> Next €10000 assessed at €1 per €1000
> ...


Thanks gipimann,
We have a joint account of €40000 savings. Does that mean that does that mean that 20000 belongs to wife and 20000 belongs to me. So the €40000 should be disregarded.


----------



## gipimann (7 Apr 2011)

From the guidelines on the DSP website, that would appear to be the case - best to check with the appropriate scheme section, just to be sure.


----------



## Ildánach (7 Apr 2011)

Contributory pension is not means tested, the above means assessment does not apply in these circumstances as far as I understand it.  Your wife should be able to get a full increase in payment for you provided you don't have any other income (eg, from another pension, or other self-employment/employment).  Savings do not come into the equation.

*



			Increase in pension for a Qualified Adult
		
Click to expand...

*


> This is payable in resect of a spouse who is being financially  maintained and whose income is not greater than a specified limit  (currently €300.00 *See  not below). Spouse is defined as a husband, wife, or partner - this  includes a husband or wife divorced by the pensioner.
> _** Note:*
> Where the spouse's income is not more than €100.00 a week, the full  relevant rate of qualified adult increase is payable. Where the spouse's  income is more than €100.00 a week but not more than €300.00 a week,  reduced rates of qualified adult increase are payable._
> If the pensioner has children living with him/her and is single,  widowed or separated, s/he may qualify for qualified adult increase for a  person who is caring for the child/ren provided that person is living  with and being supported by the pensioner.
> ...


----------



## gipimann (7 Apr 2011)

If you look at the main page for State Pension Contributory, it clearly states that savings are assessed when determining entitlement to an increase for a Qualified Adult.

State Pension Contributory is not means-tested in respect of the applicant only.

*Adult dependant*

_You can get an __increase in your payment for a qualified adult__. Any income your adult dependant has from employment, self-employment, savings, investments and capital (for example, any property except your own home) will be taken into account_.


http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/Pages/spc.aspx


----------



## Cobra (7 Apr 2011)

gipimann: you are right in what you say in your last reply. I would have thought they would not give entitlement to an increase for a qualified adult if one was living abroad permanent . I rang Sligo office this afternoon and it seems they do and i will get further increase when i am 66 if i have not enough credits to claim more for myself. Thats good news for me anyway as i will be dependent on this money.


----------



## Ildánach (8 Apr 2011)

gipimann said:


> If you look at the main page for State Pension Contributory, it clearly states that savings are assessed when determining entitlement to an increase for a Qualified Adult.
> 
> State Pension Contributory is not means-tested in respect of the applicant only.
> 
> ...



Yes, that seems to be right, although I was told different by someone in the Department.  But I would take the guideline's word for it, as individual welfare employees do get it wrong sometimes.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Apr 2011)

"Yes, that seems to be right, although I was told different by someone in the Department. But I would take the guideline's word for it, as individual welfare employees do get it wrong sometimes."

If you do the calculation as per Gipiman's chart you will see that in the SW terms E57,000 in savings is = to approximately income of E100 per week which is the maximum weekly income allowable to a Dependant Adult before any reduction in that payment occurs. 

BTW I don't usually rely on what I'm told. I prefer to read the regulations, but then perhaps I'm just a sceptic


----------



## Cobra (12 Apr 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> "Yes, that seems to be right, although I was told different by someone in the Department. But I would take the guideline's word for it, as individual welfare employees do get it wrong sometimes."
> 
> If you do the calculation as per Gipiman's chart you will see that in the SW terms E57,000 in savings is = to approximately income of E100 per week which is the maximum weekly income allowable to a Dependant Adult before any reduction in that payment occurs.
> 
> BTW I don't usually rely on what I'm told. I prefer to read the regulations, but then perhaps I'm just a sceptic



Income and savings seem to be two different issues:


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Apr 2011)

Income and Savings are part of the same issue which is the assessment of means for the purpose of calculating the amount of payment due.
Savings in this situation is regarded as income (as per the formula) and is added to any other income a person may have


----------

